# Any one experiencing any troubles with the new Win SX3



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Mine occasionally is not cycling 3.5". Any one else having the same problems?

And more importantly, what did you find that was causing it? And thus fixed it.

And cleanliness is not the issue. Stripped it and cleaned it, still intermittent cycling problems.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Mine has had no issues until I got a bunch of mud and grass/wheat stubble in the action. Then again I never shoot 3.5" shells either..


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Have had no problems except chamber was so full of cattails, wheat stuble and mud it wouldnt cycle. Other than that have had no problem.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

No offense, but I hunted a few times with a guy that had one, biggest waste of $1000 IMO. These guns have the same problem over and over, from the X2's and now the x3's. You would think they'd change the bolt when changing designs. Had the same problem as you, never wanted to cycle 3 1/2" shells, clean or dirty. Became a expensive single shot. He didn't do anything to it and decided to get rid of it. Good luck.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Try using different brand of shells. My BPS will not cycle a certain brand of shells.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Not sure what your problem is you should probably call the company and have it fixed by them it sounds like a one gun problem. I have shot the SX2 for 6 years and my SX3 for 2 years and the only time I had a miss fire is when got it full of cattails or some other junk. And those problems only occur once a or in an odd year twice.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

The only misfire I had and I wouldn't really call it that was with a 3.5 Fed shell that the end of the shell expanded and wouldn't let the action open. I switched to Kents and had no more problems, I shot a lot of shells this year and that was the only issue I had. The SX3 is a great gun.


----------



## trentmx_05 (Apr 16, 2008)

i've never had a problem shooting 3.5" or any cycling problems for that matter...not sure what your problem could be...we've had an x2 for around 6 years with no problems either....


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

when you say intermittent cycling? what are you referring 
too- ?? If the shells are hanging up you might want to see if that certain brand of shell is to long after you shoot it compared to otheres.

I had a Buddie who couldn't shoot those Blackcloud shells in his gun because they were just a little longer than his ejection port ( 1/8 ) too long- For instance --If you keep a few different shells that you shot out of your gun, you'll see there is a difference in there length


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

my sx3 wont kick out light loads does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

my sx3 wont eject light trap loads if i have my ported choke in the end,but will with the stock chokes, something to do with the gas system someone on here said.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

The X3 isn't designed to kick out light loads. The owners manual recommends at least 1&1/8oz loads with 3 dram equ. Mine kicks out some lighter skeet loads now after a full season but I won't count on it to do it everytime.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

the loads it wont kick out are 1 1/8 ounce three inch


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Is it a certain brand of shells or every 3' 1&1/8oz load? It may be a certain brand you're having trouble with.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

tried winchester and remington i think


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

My recommendation would be to take it to gunsmith and see what he can find if their is any abnormalities with your gun. Then, contact Winchester and let them know what problems you're having. It should be kicking out 3" shells just fine.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

ya i ended up taking it to scheels where i bought it and they are sending it to winchester or their gunsmith so it better be back before early goose and working


----------

